# Raymarine Axiom+9”-satellite imagery card advice



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Installed the new Raymarine Axiom+ 9” chart plotter this week and now need to decide on what card to purchase. Local to IRL/Mosquito Lagoon but venture other waters throughout the state. 
It’s not as easy as just going with FMT as it’s not compatible with my unit. What are my options and what are the differences between them? I’ve found 3 options so far, Standard Mapping, Strikeline and Navionics. I haven’t seen a positive review for Standard Mapping. Strikeline’s quality looks really good but the zones per card are small and doesn’t include all of the lagoon. My experience with Navionics is the image quality is mediocre. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Davo406 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice MS crew. Guess I’ll go with Nav Plat +


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Selling cause all imigary sucks no matter what chip for ne fl,buying simrad and fmt like I should have in the beginning ,all the options on axiom are awsome but useless on a flood or mud tide.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Navionics 632P+ FMT will be compatible early next year.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Please explain, thanks


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

@ISLA Mapping ,as to our last phone discussion about 5 months ago when I asked about fmt timeline you had stated at that time no advancement by raymarine had been provided and if or when they did it would take over a year to process thier data and release. Can you confirm this or is this not true at this point. Thanks


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I would prefer not to spend 2k replacing electronics, as well as fixing the console to refit for simrad


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

From a conversation with Glenn today, fmt Florida for raymarine is still fake news


----------

